# Completed my first year on the job



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I guess this is a triumph!

I completed a full year at my job. I am taking my family out to dinner to celebrate. :boogie :boogie :boogie. I also wanted to thank many of you who have helped me during the time I have been here as well (especially during my SA crisis). It was during this year that I was diagnosed with SA. 

I hope that things will only get better from here!


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Cheers! :drunk


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CongratS!! :yay :banana :clap


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Congratulations. Good job! :banana


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

congrats! :drunk


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I guess this is a triumph!


You bet it is!!! Congrats, John!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats for holding that job. :banana


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

That is DEFINITELY a truimph! Keep up the good work! :clap


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

And, just where did you say you were taking us?;-))))


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

Way to go, millenniumman! :clap


----------



## hihi6 (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats! This is my first year working. I really feel the frustration dealing with ppl as a SA. I wanted to quit the job many times. And I know it's not easy to start and to stick on it. You should celebrate. :banana


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

A slightly belated...

Congatulations!!! :boogie


----------



## simpsein (Dec 30, 2004)

Congratulations! I'm only two months away from that same feat. Can't believe it's been that long already, this has been the fastest year of my life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you all for your comments.

I guess I hit another triumph.....

:boogie :boogie :boogie

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap
:clap my 4,000th post! :clap
:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## stace (Feb 2, 2005)

Congrats...on both triumphs.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

A bit late, but 
CONGRATULATIONS!

I just completed my 1st year on the job too, on Sep. 1st.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orwen2000 said:


> A bit late, but
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> I just completed my 1st year on the job too, on Sep. 1st.


Rock on Orwen2000! :boogie :boogie :boogie.
I am a little late but it is still all good.

WhiteClouds - Hang in there! You'll make it!


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

congrats! Good job! Now all i need is to get a job myself and stay there :lol ....I wish i was as brave to take people out for dinner... :mum :mum :mum 


anyways, back on topic! Great job! :boogie :clap :boogie


----------

